# Kubota BX 1870 Tail Lights Not working



## Richard Garcia (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello,

I am having trouble locating the fuse for the Tail lights on my BX 1870. The main fuse box list turn lights, ROP, acc, etc. but not the Tail Lights. I can't find any reference in the manual that list where the Tail Light fuse is.

Head lights work, turn/hazard lights work, all fuses in the main box are tested and good. No power getting to the (red) tail lights.

Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Richard. Are you the original owner? I'd go through and make sure nothing has come or been unplugged, and the connections are good clean and tight. I have a BX 2200 and I know the fuse box on my machine is not really attached to anything.


----------



## Richard Garcia (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks!

I'm not the original owner so that does add some mystery. It is a 2014 with 290 hours on it (i've put 10 on it). I've changed all fluids and filters and noticed that the tail lights aren't working (the only flaw I have found with it).

All connections are tested and solid. No power is getting to the tail lights when the head lights are on (which is when they are supposed to light up). None of the fuses in the main panel (now pictured in the original post) go the the tail lights so i'm wondering if there is another fuse of box that I don't know about...


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I would trace the wiring backwards looking for voltage with this type of tester. Check both sides of the connector even though it is plugged in you might have a bad connection to the plug. When you find voltage you have solved your problem
Oh, I might add....Check with the headlights on so you are sending power to the lights in question.


----------



## Richard Garcia (Feb 6, 2019)

bbirder said:


> I would trace the wiring backwards looking for voltage with this type of tester. Check both sides of the connector even though it is plugged in you might have a bad connection to the plug. When you find voltage you have solved your problem
> Oh, I might add....Check with the headlights on so you are sending power to the lights in question.
> View attachment 43455



I have one that is similar... I also downloaded the WSM which confirms that the tail lights do in fact share the fuse with the head lights (and dash and even fuel switch - i think) which was part of my original question. I'm going to start over (backwards as you suggest)...


----------

